# PD Shooting >>>>>



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

few things in this Vegas PD shooting I've never seen before >>>>>>

https://www.perthnow.com.au/news/wo...dible-pursuit-through-las-vegas-ng-b88899364z


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Way too many things wrong with that to go at it here.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Good job! The dear old firearms instructor always said a windshield did not slow a robust roiund down too much.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

"Back up! He's shooting!" Then proceeds to pull right up behind.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

I actually thought the officer did a great job;close and destroy! I understand the risks of shooting FROM a moving vehicle AT a moving vehicle, in this case however, the BG was already creating great hazard to bystanders/civilians and had no intention of ceasing, as a result the officers decision to fire on him from his less than ideal position was, in my opinion justified. 
Bottom line; no good way to end a moving vehicle shoot out unless the bad guy gets killed.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Wild video shows Las Vegas police pursuit, shootout with suspects | Fox News
Here's a link to the full video.


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

jim-henscheli said:


> Wild video shows Las Vegas police pursuit, shootout with suspects | Fox News
> Here's a link to the full video.


There's a slightly longer video than this one out there somewhere. About 5 minutes long if I remember correctly. Sorry I didn't bookmark it.

In my opinion, the only thing that went wrong is that the officer didn't kill both of these losers.


----------

